# A Tale of two Seaview...



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I recently
y completed two Moebius 39" Seaview. A TV version for a friend/client and a Movie/first season build for me.I painted both boats per the 17'3" Filming model as they were seen during the respective periods. I also lit both boats to scale and Not that horrid Blue/white overly bright LED nonsense...The TV version has an independently lit Flying sub and Diving bell.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a couple pictures of my Eight window build...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations, Mark! 

Amazing as always. 

Your production pace is incredible! How many arms do you have?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Glad to see you using flat clear window panels instead of the distorting lenses that come with the kit. I was planning on that too, if I ever get around to mine.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

John P said:


> Glad to see you using flat clear window panels instead of the distorting lenses that come with the kit. I was planning on that too, if I ever get around to mine.


Hi,
Question; Have you tried using "Future" on the kit's windows ?? 
(after installation..)
and if so, any better optic results ??

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly: :wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does the movie version of the Seaview kit come with the flying sub?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Does the movie version of the Seaview kit come with the flying sub?


Negative.:smile2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

